# [portage]"Performing Global Updates..."{SOLUCIONADO}

## upszot

Buenas gente...

   tengo una consulta... tras hacer un "emerge --sync" al finalizaar me tira esto...

```

Performing Global Updates: /usr/portage/profiles/updates/3Q-2004

(Could take a couple of minutes if you have a lot of binary packages.)

  .='update pass'  *='binary update'  #='/var/db update'  @='/var/db move'

  s='/var/db SLOT move'  %='binary move'  S='binary SLOT move'            

  p='update /etc/portage/package.*'                                       

........................................................................................................................................

Performing Global Updates: /usr/portage/profiles/updates/1Q-2010

(Could take a couple of minutes if you have a lot of binary packages.)

  .='update pass'  *='binary update'  #='/var/db update'  @='/var/db move'

  s='/var/db SLOT move'  %='binary move'  S='binary SLOT move'            

  p='update /etc/portage/package.*'                                       

.....................................................                     

@#                                                                      

M1530 upszot #
```

 alguien me podria decir de que se trata?

yo calculo que tiene que ver con alguna actualizacion del perfil del usuario... pero si hago un 

```
M1530 upszot # eselect profile list

Available profile symlink targets:

  [1]   default/linux/x86/10.0 *
```

  tengo marcada esa... y 

```
lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root     40 Mar  4 23:18 make.globals -> ../usr/share/portage/config/make.globals                                                                              

lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root     46 Oct 24 02:32 make.profile -> ../usr/portage/profiles/default/linux/x86/10.0  
```

 .... aunque la verdad no tengo la mas minima idea de que se trata... o si tengo que cambiar alguna configuracion o no...

saludos

----------

## Inodoro_Pereyra

Ese mensaje es simplemente portage realizando algunas modificaciones en los perfiles. No necesariamente el que estés usando en este momento.

En caso de afectar a tu perfil, nada de que preocuparse, por lo general no es mas que alguna USE flag que se agrega o quita en tal o cual perfil.

Salud!

----------

## upszot

ok gracias inodoro_pereira...

----------

